# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أنا غير متخصص بالأدب!فهل يفيدني قراءة كتاب دراسة في مصادر الأدب للطاهر مكي؟

## مرثد

أنا غير متخصص بالأدب

فهل يفيدني قراءة كتاب دراسة في مصادر الأدب للطاهر مكي؟

----------


## إبراهيم أمين

توكل على الله .. فهذا الكتاب عمدة في بابه وهو يعرفك بأمهات كتب التراث الأدبي، وكل ما كتب في مصادر الأدب بعده عالة عليه
وأما صاحبه فهو العلم الدرعمي أ.د/ الطاهر أحمد مكي الذي درس لي في جامعة الزقازيق فكان صاحب علم وخلق
وفقك الله

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

هو كما قال أخي الدكتور إبراهيم.
وأستاذنا الدكتور طاهر مكي - أمد الله عمره في الطاعة- درّس لي في قسم الدراسات العليا بدار العلوم هذا الكتاب.
واعلم أخي الكريم أن للكتاب عدة طبعات أوفروها وأحظاها المرفوعة على الوقفية إذ الدكتور طاهر يزيد وينقح في الكتاب.
وأي سؤال - بعد إذن الدكتور إبراهيم طبعا - فأنا في الخدمة.
حمل: دراسة  في مصادر الأدب

----------


## مرثد

> توكل على الله .. فهذا الكتاب عمدة في بابه وهو يعرفك بأمهات كتب التراث الأدبي، وكل ما كتب في مصادر الأدب بعده عالة عليه
> وأما صاحبه فهو العلم الدرعمي أ.د/ الطاهر أحمد مكي الذي درس لي في جامعة الزقازيق فكان صاحب علم وخلق
> وفقك الله


جزاك الله خيراً على نصيحتك، وقد سعدت بها كثيراً وقد حصلت بسبب مشورتك - بعد توفيق الله- على نسخة منه، واستفدتُ منها
 :Smile: 
شكراً إبراهيم

----------


## مرثد

> هو كما قال أخي الدكتور إبراهيم.
> وأستاذنا الدكتور طاهر مكي - أمد الله عمره في الطاعة- درّس لي في قسم الدراسات العليا بدار العلوم هذا الكتاب.
> واعلم أخي الكريم أن للكتاب عدة طبعات أوفروها وأحظاها المرفوعة على الوقفية إذ الدكتور طاهر يزيد وينقح في الكتاب.
> وأي سؤال - بعد إذن الدكتور إبراهيم طبعا - فأنا في الخدمة.
> حمل: دراسة  في مصادر الأدب


جزاك الله خيراً كذلك على تأكيدك النصيحة، وقد سعدت بها كثيراً وقد حصلت بسبب مشورتك كذلك -  بعد توفيق الله- على نسخة منه، واستفدتُ منها
فنفع الله بك
 :Smile: 
والشكر لك كذلك أخي

----------

